# 1/2' collet for craftsman router 315.174921



## riffle sign (Sep 2, 2010)

Hello fellow woodworkers. I am in the sign business and have used wood for my signs in allot of different ways. I use carving, routing and sandblasting to produce images on wood blanks usually made from cedar, redwood, stone and high density foam. The sandblasting is achieved by cutting an adhesive backed rubber mat with a plotter. The first book that I purchased for learning how to rout a sign is Making Wood Signs by Patrick Spielman. Printed by Sterling Publishing Company NY. This book has great ideas.
The question I have for the forum is can you change the collet size on a craftsman router model # 315.174921. I have called Sears and there is not a listing for a 1/2" collet. Does anyone know a round about way to do this. I know other routers come with interchangeable collets, but I don't want to make a new purchase due to the terrible slump in the economy down here. Thanks to everyone for sharing your ideas, and if I can answer any questions, I would be happy to do so.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

You are stuck behind the rock and a hard spot, you will need to put out some bucks to the get the bigger collet for a new router, the Sears combo kit is only 100 bucks and you will have all you need to do the jobs, as you know you can't made money without putting some out 

Amazon.com: Making Wood Signs (9781402705694): Patrick Spielman: Books


http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00917543000P?prdNo=4&blockNo=4&blockType=G4

=====



riffle sign said:


> Hello fellow woodworkers. I am in the sign business and have used wood for my signs in allot of different ways. I use carving, routing and sandblasting to produce images on wood blanks usually made from cedar, redwood, stone and high density foam. The sandblasting is achieved by cutting an adhesive backed rubber mat with a plotter. The first book that I purchased for learning how to rout a sign is Making Wood Signs by Patrick Spielman. Printed by Sterling Publishing Company NY. This book has great ideas.
> The question I have for the forum is can you change the collet size on a craftsman router model # 315.174921. I have called Sears and there is not a listing for a 1/2" collet. Does anyone know a round about way to do this. I know other routers come with interchangeable collets, but I don't want to make a new purchase due to the terrible slump in the economy down here. Thanks to everyone for sharing your ideas, and if I can answer any questions, I would be happy to do so.


----------

